# Duncan's Fat Loss



## Duncan (Aug 7, 2002)

Well, I am writing down what I am doing currently.  I have dropped from 220@20% bf to 200@12% bf so I figure it is time to go balls to the walls.  The initial 20 lbs was partially lost doing the anabolic diet with no supps and I do my measurements after my carb up to ensure proper measurements.  I work 2 bodyparts a day, split into an AM and PM session.  After my AM session, I perform 1 hr on the stair master.  The stairmaster I use is not the usually stepper, it looks like an escalator that is permanently going down.  I like this stepper better because it assures me that all my steps are full ones.  After my PM session, I perform 30 minutes of anaerobic interval work as described below.

Hold a 12lbs medicine ball overhead and climb a flight of 15 stairs.  Each interval is a total of 5 trips up and down the stairs.  Once I finish all five "reps", I drop the ball and rest until my hr reaches 70% max and then I do the next set.  I go for a half an hour.

Set 1, hit all steps
Set 2, skip every other step
Set 3, skip 2 steps, ie hit the 1st, 4th, 7th, etc steps
Sets 4, 5, 6 pyramid back down from above sets

I got 2 cycles of the above done in half an hour, that is a total of 12 sets.  My heart rate hit 185 on each set.  When my ascension was quick, lactic acid built up quickly in my legs.  When I ascended slowly, lactic acid built up in my shoulders.  By the 4th set, lactic acid was constant from the 1st to the 5th rep.  I must note that going down the stairs I hit every step so as not to fall.

One guy was lauging at me in the gym so I told him to give her a try, he couldn't finish the 3rd set and he almost threw up, he may hire me as a trainer.  

This program not only tests your muscular strength, it also tests your will and determination.  The fact that I could do it shows me that I really want to reach my BF goal.

Total cals burned during half hour=612, but HR monitors are not as accurate at measuring calories when HR fluctuates greatly during exercise.

I started adding MD6 on Monday to give me a kick and to ensure I would have enough energy to do this for 2 weeks straight, 4 days a week.  We will see what happens.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 7, 2002)

Love your anaerobic W/O Duncan!


----------



## Duncan (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow, been a while since I made an entry here.  Well, for prosperity's sake, wy current daily split is as below.

8am
Large bodypart
45 mins cardio

6pm
Small bodypart
30 mins anaerobic interval tarining

my splits are

Mon
Chest/Tris

Tues
Quads/hammies

Wed
Off

Thurs
Shoulders/traps

Fri
Back/Bis

Sat and Sun 
Off

I am on an altered anabolic diet where I carb up Wed and Sat.  I am taking MD6 as my only supplement, but I replace it with R-ALA on my carb-ups.

Currently, I am down to 195, but amazingly enough, my BF% is 8.5%, which would be a slight increase in LBM.  I am thinking my legs are larger while my waist is shrinking since my pants are tighter in the legs, but all but fall off around the waist.  My performance has also become enhanced.  Lactic acid accumulation is alot less in my shoulders and I am able to do a whole extra half cycle on my anaerobic interval training in the alotted time.  My heart rate gets up to 190 on each 5 lap set, which usually takes 75 seconds.  I feel that this tarining method I have employed would lead to overtraining, but I am stronger in EVERY one of my lifts and actually am thinking of bumping up the am aerobic cardio to 60 minutes.  My body must be in shock or something because it is responding exactly how I wanted it to.


----------



## Duncan (Aug 21, 2002)

Oops, almost forgot

Mondays, I do abs with tris at night

Tuesdays, I do calves with hammies at night

Thursday, I do abs with traps at night

Friday, I do Forearms with bis at night.  I dunno why, but I always loved doing forearms.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

Very interesting Dunc!


----------



## Duncan (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, been sick so I have had me problems.  I performed my interval training yesterday, despite being sick, that was a stupid idea.  Took the rest of the day off and rested.  Today my cold was almost gone so I had to make up biceps today so I did them with shoulders.  I got 85s up for 6 on dumbbell shoulder press, I cannot wait to be able to get the Benjamins up again.  The only other good note is that I got 65 up on the 1-arm barbell press.  You read that right, barbell press.  That mutha is fukkin hard, I will continue to do them until I am satisfied with my arms, it seems they trash my bis and forearms.  When I can figure a way to cut and paste my Access database journal into the forums I will put up a complete journal.


----------



## Duncan (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, I had my resting metabolic rate done by gas exchange today, we got a device at the gym I train at.  Anyway, my rmr was the highest measured of all trainers in my region at 2580 kcals.  Not too shabby, I will be measuring it again in a month to ensure that I do not blunt it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

just curious, how's that studying of that kama sutra tantric sex thing going? Anything worth pursuing?


----------



## Duncan (Sep 13, 2002)

it was pretty good stuff, you would not think that it would work but I guess chick's minds are simple enough for it to work. 

Just playin, I would definitely pursue it.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> it was pretty good stuff, you would not think that it would work but I guess chick's minds are simple enough for it to work.



Hey!  .....I would say something here, but dammit I just can't think of anything to say!....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

"Hey!  .....I would say something here, but dammit I just can't think of anything to say!...."

****now THAT would be a first!


----------

